# might be weird question but...



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

I am wondering, 
is there any differences in general behaviour between for example
Blue Fawn and Bluenose ? 

Or just in general inbetween bloodlines?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The color of the dog doesn't change it's personality or behavior.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

ok, thank you.

and once again, im sorry for weird question :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

quick reminder also that coat color does not mean it is a certain bloodline. You can have a black or brindle razor's edge dog, my pup is brindle and his last litermate was all black. The coat is merely a color issue not associated with a bloodline. In bullterriers however, they used staff blood to add to the all white ones to lessen health issues so I would have to assume that colored bull terriers might be a little bit more a terror in some cases than the all white ones =)


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

The color of a pitbull is more of the option that the owner would like to own or have that’s it….. It means nothing in bloodlines or charters per say..


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

cool, thanks guys for explaining


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

in general behavior? no.
what you may find, however is that different lines are known for specific* traits*i.e., some are known and sought after for there wind, hard mouth, speed, etc. but different, general, behavior based on coloring, ? no.

btw, only stupid if the question is *un*asked.


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone is correct, but there are exceptions in this instance. For example Sorrell dogs usually come in bucksin or tri colored due to generatins of line breeding. Also most eavy bred Eli dogs are black, not all but most. And lastly you will never find a red nose red pure Colby dog, wont happen. Also most of Norrods dgs now if not all are red nose red solid or with white.


----------

